# hello



## len.faria (Jul 7, 2004)

:lol: :lol: well hello to you all, just signed up so I can now get one of those great badges (TTOC) for my baby.

see you around..
Len
:lol: :lol:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi Len,
Welcome to THE club. 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/TTOCbadge.jpg

Some have them on the front too.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Wecome - hope to see you at a meet soon. AMD?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Welcome Len 8)

Col


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Ditto sentiments Len

What's your baby?????

Get modded up.......


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Welcome 



aidb said:


> Hi Len,
> Welcome to THE club.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/TTOCbadge.jpg
> ...


Aid where is your front pic


----------



## len.faria (Jul 7, 2004)

And a rinky dinky do to you all,

As said Im sure we will all meet one day, its a small world.

For now, I think Ive sorted the signiture bit so im off to find how to add a pic to it. :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

len - welcome aboard 

The TTOC logo should be appearing under your avatar pic (the one over
<---------)

sometime very soon


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ps

to add a pic to your sig line, you need to put 

```
[img]www.whereveryourpicis.co.uk/yourpic.gif[/img]
```
into it 

(pointing at your pic)

HTH


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome, Len


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> len - welcome aboard
> 
> The TTOC logo should be appearing under your avatar pic (the one over
> <---------)
> ...


How long before that happens??? I'm still waiting for mine :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Done :?

Normally you have to apply for the TTOC usergroup on the top menu of the forum... but since I know you've joined I've added you anyway.

There is a thread running on this board asking for members to send me an IM with their details. Otherwise I won't add them... I can't check every single forum id against the database because the GUI doesn't allow searching by forum id. So I normally need a surname, postcode and membership number to confirm membership... 



lindley said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > len - welcome aboard
> ...


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

Welcome Len.

I got mine, thanks Nutts!


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

nutts said:


> Done :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks nutts - my bad :?


----------

